# Maverick et-735



## xray

I was just online getting ready to pull the trigger on a maverick et-733 and saw that they have a new Bluetooth capable et-735 that is out.

Does anybody have one? And if so, is it a better upgrade over the 733?

I was going back and forth between igrill2 and the maverick, but the igrill seems to be unavailable everywhere so maverick will be getting my hard earned money!


----------



## cmayna

I'm still using my two 732's still very happy with them.  When they break, I might consider...


----------



## daricksta

I don't have anything Bluetooth so I've got the ET-733 and overall like it alot.


----------



## xray

The Bluetooth is what concerns me. From what I've read on it, the range seems to be a sticking point. My house is concrete block so I could see it not working when I'm inside.

I'm just gonna grab the 733 with the free bear claws on Amazon.


----------



## bigd3077

Xray said:


> The Bluetooth is what concerns me. From what I've read on it, the range seems to be a sticking point. My house is concrete block so I could see it not working when I'm inside.
> 
> I'm just gonna grab the 733 with the free bear claws on Amazon.






That's exactly what I did. Love the maverick 733. The new one looked interesting, but it is not wifi. I was hoping to have the ability to see my smoke from any smartphone or tablet. I was doing ribs a few weeks ago and had to go to the mall for a few hours. It was making me nuts not knowing what was going on with my smoke. If this new one had wifi, I would have ordered already. But weather Bluetooth, or my phone, still can only see from my house. :devil:


----------



## dougmays

Xray said:


> The Bluetooth is what concerns me. From what I've read on it, the range seems to be a sticking point. My house is concrete block so I could see it not working when I'm inside.
> 
> I'm just gonna grab the 733 with the free bear claws on Amazon.


I wanna give this thread a bump because I just found out about the 735 with bluetooth and curious if anyone has gotten it yet?!  I can understand the concern with the bluetooth and losing line of sight, but i'm looking for this for competitions because then i'm always in a straight shot from the smoker...usually less then 30 feet away :)


----------



## xray

dougmays said:


> I wanna give this thread a bump because I just found out about the 735 with bluetooth and curious if anyone has gotten it yet?!  I can understand the concern with the bluetooth and losing line of sight, but i'm looking for this for competitions because then i'm always in a straight shot from the smoker...usually less then 30 feet away :)



I got the 733 and couldn't be more happier. It suits my needs but I could see the advantage of being able to monitor 4 temps with the 735.


----------



## dougmays

i've got the 32 and 33....both great thermos but the 735 with 4 probes and bluetooth might be the end all be all i'm looking for :)


----------



## xray

Have you considered an igrill2? That was originally my plan but they were out of stock for the longest time.

Also typing in SMOKE during checkout gave you a free ambient temp probe. That's what I wanted and I thought the igrill, the two probes and the temp probe for $99 was a good deal.


----------



## xray

Xray said:


> Have you considered an igrill2? That was originally my plan but they were out of stock for the longest time.
> 
> Also typing in SMOKE during checkout gave you a free ambient temp probe. That's what I wanted and I thought the igrill, the two probes and the temp probe for $99 was a good deal.



I just went on the website, added the igrill2 and the temp probe and typed in the coupon code...it still works!!  Now if the wife would never find out, I woulda hit "buy" [emoji]128527[/emoji]


----------



## dougmays

haha!

I've actually seen mixed reviews on the iGrill and maverick is proven with a long track record....also cheaper :)


----------



## johgre078

I have the 735 but have not used it yet.  When I checked probes in boiling water I went to the end of our house (about 60 fee) and it was reading the probes just fine.
John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DanMcG

I got a 735 from Marty over at Owens BBQ and love it!  
It's nice to be able to work around the house or yard and not have to carry a receiver  around with ya. 
I would loose signal all the time with the 32's and 33's but so far the 35 has been flawless (maybe a dozen cooks with it)


----------



## dougmays

johgre078 said:


> I have the 735 but have not used it yet. When I checked probes in boiling water I went to the end of our house (about 60 fee) and it was reading the probes just fine.
> John
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





DanMcG said:


> I got a 735 from Marty over at Owens BBQ and love it!
> It's nice to be able to work around the house or yard and not have to carry a receiver around with ya.
> I would loose signal all the time with the 32's and 33's but so far the 35 has been flawless (maybe a dozen cooks with it)


Awesome feedback guys thanks! I'm going to get one. Does the software work on both iPhone and Android phones? 

I agree @DanMcG  i hate how the receiver loses connection all the time....but blue tooth has the same sort of "line of sight" issues when you stream music for example, but usually doesn't fully lose connection so i feel like it'll rebound with the Maverick more consistently.


----------



## daricksta

dougmays said:


> i've got the 32 and 33....both great thermos but the 735 with 4 probes and bluetooth might be the end all be all i'm looking for :)


You're blazing the trail for the rest of us, Doug.


----------



## dougmays

daRicksta said:


> You're blazing the trail for the rest of us, Doug.


That....or going broke! hahaha


----------



## daricksta

dougmays said:


> That....or going broke! hahaha


----------



## inkjunkie

From what I was told earlier today by a member here....who was told by Todd..the app is buggy with Android devices..


----------



## dougmays

Yea i guess i'm gonna hold off on buying this. But i want it! haha


----------



## westby

I have two older Mavericks and they have treated me well, but the probe life is not good.  Never been wet, just stopped working eventually.  I just purchased 4 new 6' hybrid probes for $60 and hope I can get a decent life out of them.  I'm going to try putting some shrink wrap around the wire/probe connection point and maybe along the wires where they come in contact with my grill lid in order to lessen the wear.  We'll see how that works.

 In summary:  Maverick unit = good    Probes = not so good.


----------



## mummel

I went with the 733.  I dont trust bluetooth with the 3 wireless networks I have in my home, the cordless phones, the microwave.  The list goes on, let alone what my neighbors have.  Bluetooth range is pretty limited (I've used expensive headsets with limited success etc).  Our baby monitor uses RF and I can visit the neighbors a couple of houses down and it still works without a problem.  I would say 150' for RF is a fair bet (the 300' claims are not real world).


----------



## bigd3077

When the next gen comes out and connects to WiFi,  I will buy.  The 733 is great for now. If I can monitor my smoke from the mall, store, etc. It would be better.


----------



## mummel

bigd3077 said:


> When the next gen comes out and connects to WiFi, I will buy. The 733 is great for now. If I can monitor my smoke from the mall, store, etc. It would be better.


+1, but I would probably wait for the prices to come down a bit.


----------



## daricksta

Are the 6 ft. probes better made than the 3 ft. probes? I'm thinking of buying a couple of spares for my ET-733 because I know they will go out at some point.


----------



## dougmays

i like the additional 3', i would go with the longer cord.


----------



## daricksta

dougmays said:


> i like the additional 3', i would go with the longer cord.


Thanks. With the MES 30 Gen 1 I don't really need the extra length but I hope the 6-footers are better made.


----------



## papadon

I have tons of probes for my 732. Will they work with the 735?


----------



## welshrarebit

PapaDon said:


> I have tons of probes for my 732. Will they work with the 735?



I think they will work as well.


----------



## endo129

Hey guys. I'm thinking of picking up a 735 or an iGrill2. I noticed on the 735 website that they say it'll do 1 meat and 1 bbq or 2 meats and 2 bbqs. Does anyone know, will it actually just do 4 of whatever you want, or could you really not do 4 meats at a time? I only have 1 Smoker, so it'd be nice not to be limited to 2 meats.

Also, by chance does anyone have any feedback on the iGrill2 in comparison?

Thanks,


----------



## devildog 2660

Best thing about the 735 is you are able to use 4 probes.


----------



## DanMcG

Endo129 said:


> . Does anyone know, will it actually just do 4 of whatever you want,



I can't say for certain if you actually can interchange  them or not, but I've own a few mavericks over the years and never gave a thought which probe was for what. And never had an issue, at least not from the probe.


----------



## dr k

Endo129 said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking of picking up a 735 or an iGrill2. I noticed on the 735 website that they say it'll do 1 meat and 1 bbq or 2 meats and 2 bbqs. Does anyone know, will it actually just do 4 of whatever you want, or could you really not do 4 meats at a time? I only have 1 Smoker, so it'd be nice not to be limited to 2 meats.
> 
> Also, by chance does anyone have any feedback on the iGrill2 in comparison?
> 
> Thanks,


I believe the 735 comes with two hybrid probes so you'll have to buy two more to use all four ports at once. With the hybrid you can use them in meat or cooking chamber. 
-Kurt


----------



## endo129

Dos anyone have any issues with these, or any probes for any thermometer, closing them in the door, whether it be a smoker or oven? I'm using a SV 24" and the 3' probes seem nearly useless without drilling a hole in the side (which I may do in the future). I know these probes are designed to be able to be closed in an oven door, so I figure why not a smoker door? Also, does anyone have any issues hanging this from the handle on the side of a SV? I'm just not too sure how hot would be too hot for it to be touching the side.


----------



## biggqwesty

As long as there are no sharp edges or bends the wire has the deal with they are fine..
Father inlaw runs his with the komodo Joe and lid shuts on them..
With his reverse flow he drilled a 5 mm hole in the end of his tank, just big enough to allow one probe and one wire threw at a time. 
Didn't affect the use of it at all


----------



## lonestarmedic

The biggest advantage of the Maverick 735 and the iGrill2 is the 4 probe availability. Connection to my Bluetooth device is ok, but I would buy a unit with 4 probes with the connectivity of the 2 probe Maverick in a heartbeat.

I have the iGrill2 and like a lot of features. Display at the smoker is great when I scroll through. I like the base with the magnet. The app is ok but full of fancy pictures and preset that do not fit my needs. I would prefer a more basic app. The probes seem to be very accurate.

Most of the discounted iGrill2 packages include only meat probes. I had to pay just over $30.00 for an ambient probe. and this was AFTER a $5.00 discount code.

I think the Maverick 735 might be a better deal financially. The probes are much cheaper. And there are companies that offer compatible probes at very good prices.

Biggest drawback to the 735 is the transmitter mounting. Uses the same mount as the 732 and 733. That substandard wire and plastic hanger infuriates me!! I have a 732 and ended up making a holder pouch because the plastic mount failed within weeks of ownership.

I also chose the iGrill2 because the Android application for the Maverick 735 is being reported as too buggy.

J.B.

Floresville, Texas


----------



## endo129

All,

Just got my ET-735 today and was planning in using it for a smoke Sunday. 

However, I just did the boiling water test and got the following:

2 Probes that came with the unit: 209

2 Probes that were added on by the seller: 192

What are your thoughts on this? Do I need to send ALL 4 back? Is there a calibration that I missed to bump it 3 degrees? Could I have done the test wrong? I did the probes that came with it first and they were both 209. then I did the other 2 and they both were 192. I had a pot of water boiling on the stove.

Thanks!


----------



## endo129

So I have since read up and my understanding is that because of my elevation, despite it being only 1,000 feet, water boils at around 210.3 degrees. So, 209 is pretty good. However, I guess the 2 off brand probes from the seller are just junk if they both read 20 degrees lower.

I also trie the ice water test as I read it somewhere and could not get 32 on any of the probes.


----------



## smokinpapist

I just got the 735. First cook with it is tomorrow. I will report. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinpapist

I love my 735. It is great. No troubles with the Bluetooth. Solid product. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wayoung

Thought I'd bump this thread since the last post was a couple of months ago,  see if anyones opinion has changed a a few more weeks of use. Debating getting one of these myself for the four probe option but the Bluetooth is worrisome. On one hand it would mean one less remote to carry, and I do do most of my smoking while relaxing on the deck anyway but on the other I don't imagine it would work well for those cooler days when I want to stay inside and track the temp through my walls into my house....


----------



## therapy

New to the hobby and this is my first thermometer.  You can set the probes to whatever you like (meat, poultry, grill temp, etc.).

Like everyone has stated the range of the Bluetooth connectivity is limited; but, its nice to be in a comfy chair and just glance over at your phone.  I really like the alarm ranges that you can set if you temps get out of line.


----------



## mummel

Do not get the Bluetooth, for real.  It may work for some who dont need distance, but I like to be able to monitor temps while Im asleep at night on the other side of my house.  You are going to need distance at some point.


----------



## wayoung

Too bad they don't have a four probe RF but it makes sense they (and everyone else) is moving away from it.  Costs less to make a Bluetooth device and you get to charge the consumer more.


----------



## xray

I've had the 733 since the thread started and I have never looked back. Mummel is spot on with the Bluetooth's range and it would be impractical for my smoking setup.

If I ever upgrade, it will be for a wifi unit with 4 probe capability and an app that allows you to use your phone.


----------



## westby

Like the Tappecue?


----------



## xray

westby said:


> Like the Tappecue?



Yes, and hopefully it will be cheaper by the time the Maverick sh*ts the bed!


----------



## wayoung

Xray said:


> Yes, and hopefully it will be cheaper by the time the Maverick sh*ts the bed!



That thing is insanely expensive, and it must be pure mark up. There is no reason that should cost $200 USD.  Someone posted another one called the meater in another thread which is more advanced but has more issues.


I understand the appeal but I see too many problems with it to ever buy into a WiFi thermometer, unless it was a quarter the price, and even then.... It just seems like an over complication that could lead to unnecessary headaches - and my house is full of IoT tech.


----------



## endo129

The features of the 735 mentioned here are great but BT limits it and it needs an app update. 

My smoker is on my deck 12' from the house. If I go upstairs and get more than 25' away it disconnects. If I go to far to the front of my house it disconnects (nor more than 30'). And there is no alert that it disconnects if you don't have the app open  and active on the screen of your phone. My BT speaker has better range through the house. I do have an ​ watch so I can extend the range and get the out of range alerts on my watch. But there no ​ watch app so all I get are notifications, I can't monitor temps visually from the watch.


----------



## westby

wayoung said:


> That thing is insanely expensive, and it must be pure mark up. There is no reason that should cost $200 USD. Someone posted another one called the meater in another thread which is more advanced but has more issues.
> 
> 
> I understand the appeal but I see too many problems with it to ever buy into a WiFi thermometer, unless it was a quarter the price, and even then.... It just seems like an over complication that could lead to unnecessary headaches - and my house is full of IoT tech.


I'm as tech un-savy as they come and I have had no problems with the Tappecue.   It is a bit spendy, but I've already gone through 3 Mavericks, which add up to the cost of the Tappecue. Can't tell you how nice it is to know what my smoker and meat temps are when I'm running errands or golfing.  I've got a pellet grill, which is almost set and forget, so I can walk away from that for 4-5 hours and monitor from my phone. . . . . that's worth the extra money in my book.


----------



## wayoung

westby said:


> I'm as tech un-savy as they come and I have had no problems with the Tappecue.   It is a bit spendy, but I've already gone through 3 Mavericks, which add up to the cost of the Tappecue. Can't tell you how nice it is to know what my smoker and meat temps are when I'm running errands or golfing.  I've got a pellet grill, which is almost set and forget, so I can walk away from that for 4-5 hours and monitor from my phone. . . . . that's worth the extra money in my book.



If you like it all the more power to you but there are some pretty heavy caveats with this sort of thing.

First, the price. It's over priced to begin with but even if it wasn't overcharging the consumer it still would be more expensive than any other thermometer. 

WiFi range. You have to smoke within your WiFi zone.

Battery - maybe not a problem specifically for the tappacue but the Meater probes are wireless running on batteries.  To an argue that's the same with any electric thermometer, but it's not.  There is a big difference in power consumption for four wireless meat probes connecting to a WiFi bridge connecting to a WiFi network vs.the alternatives.

Interference in your house.  Every time you add one of those WiFi bridges you increase wireless interference in your house.  The more devices you have, the more they will interfere with each other and cause nothing to work. Say you want to add Sonos (fantastic device, fully recommend it) could be everytime you turn on your tappacue your houses sounds system will cut out. 

Lifespan:  You've gone through three mavericks - fair enough,  I don't own one, I don't know what the are like, but I'm still on the same $15 PC brand meat probe I bought years ago because it doesn't have a remote or Bluetooth or WiFi.  The more elaborate the tech, the faster it dies.  The balance comes from value - is it worth the extra money and shorter Lifespan for greater convenience? The convenience of WiFi over RF is you can leave your home and do other things - but do you really want to go out for the day leaving your smoker on unattended?  I sure don't.  There's another recent thread here with people discussing their smokers catching fire....

Anyway, like I said, if you like it, great. I just don't see the value in it. Seems over teched to me.


----------



## wayoung

Endo129 said:


> The features of the 735 mentioned here are great but BT limits it and it needs an app update.
> 
> My smoker is on my deck 12' from the house. If I go upstairs and get more than 25' away it disconnects. If I go to far to the front of my house it disconnects (nor more than 30'). And there is no alert that it disconnects if you don't have the app open  and active on the screen of your phone. My BT speaker has better range through the house. I do have an ​ watch so I can extend the range and get the out of range alerts on my watch. But there no ​ watch app so all I get are notifications, I can't monitor temps visually from the watch.



Thanks.  I'll stop watching the 735 then.  I'm in no hurry, maybe they'll come out with a 734 that's RF with four probes.


----------



## westby

Fair enough - I should say that my girlfriend is home when I leave my pellet grill unattended.  I've trained her on how to adjust temps, turn off, etc.  I've never had to call her to adjust temps or anything, but if I notice any issues on the temps, I could have her check on it.


----------

